# Arkansas



## lang rabbie (May 22, 2008)

For years I've been planning a leisurely driving trip from Chicago to New Orleans meandering around the course of the Mississippi River.

I'd originally planned to spend no more than a single night in Little Rock, perhaps fitting in a visit to the Clinton Library.

But an old aquaintance has now taken a teaching job at a state college in Arkadelphia, and I'm now getting surprisingly enthusiastic about the state.

Would Arkadelphia make sense as a touring base to visit the Diamond Lakes as well as the  Ozarks

Any other suggestions for less busy/more scenic routes back down to Memphis gratefuly received


----------



## D (May 22, 2008)

Wow, talk about an area of the country with which I'm totally unfamiliar.

Strangely, though, I have a bunch of friends with connections to Arkansas.  It's like another planet to me, though.

I have driven around bits of Louisiana (mostly southern, though) and LOVED it.  I also like central Tennessee.  But Ozarks, Diamond Lakes...

You should drop Vixiha a line - she lives in OK.


----------



## Yetman (May 22, 2008)

Is this called Arkansas or Arkansaw? 

Or are they two different places?


----------



## D (May 22, 2008)

It's this one












(and, yes, they are the same place, Yetman - there is no "Arrrr! [matey] Kansas")


----------



## Yetman (May 22, 2008)

D said:


> It's this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I wish you were my sister


----------



## twistedAM (May 22, 2008)

Not much in Little Rock really but I'd recommend Hot Springs in the foothills of the Ozarks with its Victorian baths, racecourse and all-you-can-eat catfish and hushpuppy dinners.
Ozarks are Ok with Eureka springs a bit twee though delightfully oddball with it.

www.arkansas.com/immersive-tour/


----------



## twistedAM (May 22, 2008)

lang rabbie said:


> For years I've been planning a leisurely driving trip from Chicago to New Orleans meandering around the course of the Mississippi River.



If you like a bit of gambling, the riverboats in Mississippi are fun.


----------



## D (May 22, 2008)

*may I just say...?*

I love that this thread is in a forum entitled "NY/US".

It's a little like saying "London/Europe" and then having a thread about, I dunno, Slovakia in it or something.


----------



## twistedAM (May 22, 2008)

D said:


> I love that this thread is in a forum entitled "NY/US".
> 
> It's a little like saying "London/Europe" and then having a thread about, I dunno, Slovakia in it or something.



But editor hearts New York.


----------



## D (May 22, 2008)

twisted said:


> But editor hearts New York.



I know.  I think it's funny.  Arkansas may as well be Slovakia to me.  Except I'll probably go to Slovakia before I go to Arkansas.


----------



## twistedAM (May 24, 2008)

D said:


> I know.  I think it's funny.  Arkansas may as well be Slovakia to me.  Except I'll probably go to Slovakia before I go to Arkansas.



Once when I was in Arkansas I met Bill Clinton in the elevator of the Camelot Hotel.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jul 15, 2008)

^^^BUMP^^^

Come on, someone else apart from twisted must have been to Arkansas!


----------



## D (Jul 15, 2008)

errr.

nope!


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 15, 2008)

I know someone who just came back from there but had little to report as he was at some dairy conference and never got away from the pre-planned BBQs and such in the evening except for one night when he went to the college town up in the Ozarks area (Fayetteville iirc) and found a bar that looked like the Windmill.  He got drunk. Watched some bands and went back to the hotel.


----------

